# ponding on flat roof



## workman (Nov 28, 2006)

can anyone tell me how to stop ponding on the flat roof ? i have a flat roof after rain the water still stay on it (about 3 inches of water). I don't want to re-deck it. can i pour gravel on it. Please advice . thanks


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

How large is the pool of water? (diameter)
Is there a drain on this roof?


----------



## pmaru77 (Dec 7, 2006)

*I have two words for you.....*

Portland Cement

Keep sprinkling it till the roof is flat again. How effortless is that?

I was going to suggest drilling a hole.

Wish it away?


----------



## workman (Nov 28, 2006)

sorry I wasn't clear enough!
my flat roof is rolled roofiing. look like it curve in the center that why the water stay on it. the diameter is about 10 feet. i wonder can i put some kind of foam or wood on it and re-roof on this area. Thanks


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Have a commercial flat roofing company come out assess the situation, and install a roofing system. You can eliminate ponding with tapered insulation saddles before the waterproofing goes on. Depending on the type of roofing and it's condition, you may be able to do this now, and cover over it with compatible a roofing membrane.


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 11, 2006)

another cost effective solution that in some cases works great is to work with a plumber and a commercial roofer to install an interior roof drain. You can put it in the natural low area and an interior drain never freezes up like a scupper or gutter can. We have done this on several commercial jobs and it solved the problem without reroofing.

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

..or what Jim said. :thumbsup:


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Or, if its new, have the original roofer come back and do the job correctly!


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Do you mean correctly or according to what the customer is willing to pay? Lots of times customers don't want it "right" if they can get something "cheaper".


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

workman said:


> can anyone tell me how to stop ponding on the flat roof ? i have a flat roof after rain the water still stay on it (about 3 inches of water). I don't want to re-deck it. can i pour gravel on it. Please advice . thanks


I'm sure that my usual answers to most people wanting some kind of flat roof fix are not what they want to hear, but here goes again. Call a good roofing company used to dealing in flat roof work. Have it fixed correctly once and be done, or half ass it and be repairing leaks and damage to whatever is below this roof forever. They can elimainate the low spots with foam decking as previously mentioned, and apply a better waterproofing than "roll roofing" . For a flat roof to be successfull, it must be done correctly, and is not a project for a novice...refer to the suggestion that you sprinkle the area with portland cement . That's scarry.


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

The Roof Medic said:


> If you don't want to re-pitch and re-deck install a solar roof pump- go to www.SolarRoofPumps.com they are in expensive and work!


Wow..thanks for helping the o/p out.he was probably still sitting at his pute (years later)just waiting for the right product.U aren't a spammer,r u?:no:.Now don't come back u hear:no:off


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

i am getting a little bit of staining on the edge of my flat roof


----------



## DIYKaren (Oct 21, 2011)

*Ponding on a flat roof*

I'm not an expert, but my church decided to put an addition on top of an already flat roof. We've had a bad ice storm a year ago and between the weight of the ice and the length of time it took to melt, the interior ceiling shingles were water stained. So, there is no benefit in building a flat roof. However, just like you, we are in the process of repairs, so I suggest seeking out reputable Portland roofing contractors to get some kind of run-off from the room (and go "green" and collect the rain water at the base).


----------

